

 Does anyone else think Quora's Welcome screen is bad design? - ereckers
http://www.quora.com/home/welcome
I&#x27;m logged out. Got a digest newsletter from them. Tried to click through on a topic. Get to this screen:<p>1. It&#x27;s an onboarding &quot;squeeze&quot; page
2. There is no link to login.<p>Here&#x27;s a writup on it &lt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.redbridgenet.com&#x2F;quora-really-hates-its-users&#x2F;&gt;<p>I&#x27;m frustrated.
======
ereckers
Here's a quick visualization (it's a blog post):
[http://www.redbridgenet.com/quora-really-hates-its-
users/](http://www.redbridgenet.com/quora-really-hates-its-users/)

------
lutusp
This is like discussing the color of the fur of a bear that's eating you. Why
ask whether Quora's welcome screen is a bad design, while overlooking the more
obvious issue that Quora is a parasitic Internet organism?

~~~
ereckers
Definitely fallen out of favor. This is becoming very expertsexchangey.

